# Static routes in rc.conf



## Zare (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok, i have defined static route in rc.conf, so i can access my work computer via a secondary VPN gateway. 

But, route add fails because the network interface isn't configured yet, dhclient runs few seconds after. Any way i can tweak the rc.d runorder for that route command?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 23, 2010)

Try

```
synchronous_dhclient="YES"
```


----------

